# Pit bulls in protection work !



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

Are there any pit bull terriers good in protection work ? Does anybody know any personally of good ones that worked for protection ? Just curious if anybody has any experiences with this breed in protection work .

Regards,
Lalit


----------



## Michael Joubert (Jul 17, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

I know of a couple in Maine serving Police Depts and one (15 years ago or so) Titled in the Sch. Championships of Canada. I worked (decoyed) the Canadian dog and IMO was one of the best dogs I ever worked. Stable and loved the work. I worked many and if there was a problem it was usually with the handler, not the dog.


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

Tim Lynam said:


> I know of a couple in Maine serving Police Depts and one (15 years ago or so) Titled in the Sch. Championships of Canada. I worked (decoyed) the Canadian dog and IMO was one of the best dogs I ever worked. Stable and loved the work. I worked many and if there was a problem it was usually with the handler, not the dog.


Asked this question as I do not have any experience with this breed . And the Bull and Terrier breeds always made me curious . 

Also , some people are of the opinion that pit bulls or fighting breeds were never bred to have aggression towards humans . Only Aggression towards dogs . And even few others describe pit bulls differently . If anyone has any opinions about this complex subject , please pm me . 

Raised this topic just to enlighten myself if any .

Lalit


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

I worked with a breeder of American Staffs, put a sch1 on it a very good dog, very stable as well.
Paul C.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

for real protection work, a lil female APBT named Willa, about 50-55 lbs was by far one of the best if not the best untrained dogs I ever worked.

dog was downright scary..first time on suit, actually first time bitework with a decoy wearing equipment at 5 yrs old, the dog blasted the chest at about 40 mph. I am quite sure dog would have done that with a naked guy just standing out in a field as well.

that dog attacked an agitator like he was a wild boar. and was 100% intent on hurting you...gave out battle screams like VL Spike does.

super dangerous dog to do regular bite work with, coulda taken her at 6 yrs old when they outlawed pitbulls where the guy lived, but I was too scared in reality to take her, if she was not spayed already I would have taken her though.


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

Thanks Paul and Joby for your responses . Will try to find out more through sources , if possible .

Lalit


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

To be brief bull terriers (all kinds) can make excellent PPD's, I love them, but it's just not 'PC' to admit it and tbh, in this country anyway not good for the breed(s) to broadcast it.
My OH's Staffy pup will hit a tug from the length of a rugby pitch (144m) like an express train, but she isn'tgoingto be trained for bite work proper,staffs are on a knife edge in uk as it is.


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

Matt Vandart said:


> To be brief bull terriers (all kinds) can make excellent PPD's, I love them, but it's just not 'PC' to admit it and tbh, in this country anyway not good for the breed(s) to broadcast it.
> My OH's Staffy pup will hit a tug from the length of a rugby pitch (144m) like an express train, but she isn'tgoingto be trained for bite work proper,staffs are on a knife edge in uk as it is.


Could not understand the abbreviations PC, tbh . Would you pm me m if that's ok with you . Wanted to gain the knowledge from Bull and terrier enthusiasts . 
Lalit


----------



## Jeremy Friedman (May 5, 2013)

I have an APBT. By no means do I think mine is the perfect example of the breed, but he is fun to play with. They have a very high prey drive and live for the fight. Once the fight stops they seem to get board. He does hit very hard and has springs for legs. When I first started with him I had a hard time getting him to engage if I was wearing the sleeve. If I was holding it, he wouldn't hesitate. As soon as it was put on he seemed to question if he should be biting or not. I couldn't tell you if that's a breed trait or just an issue with my boy. Unfortunately for us both clubs we go to don't allow pits to do protection because of insurance reasons. So I have been doing obedience titles with him and working protection for fun at home.


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

Thank you, Jeremy, Your dog has an inhibition to bite his owner . Guess , he would bite a decoy . Appreciate your response.
Lalit



Jeremy Friedman said:


> I have an APBT. By no means do I think mine is the perfect example of the breed, but he is fun to play with. They have a very high prey drive and live for the fight. Once the fight stops they seem to get board. He does hit very hard and has springs for legs. When I first started with him I had a hard time getting him to engage if I was wearing the sleeve. If I was holding it, he wouldn't hesitate. As soon as it was put on he seemed to question if he should be biting or not. I couldn't tell you if that's a breed trait or just an issue with my boy. Unfortunately for us both clubs we go to don't allow pits to do protection because of insurance reasons. So I have been doing obedience titles with him and working protection for fun at home.


----------



## Jeremy Friedman (May 5, 2013)

Lalit Dukkipati said:


> Thank you, Jeremy, Your dog has an inhibition to bite his owner . Guess , he would bite a decoy . Appreciate your response.





Lalit Dukkipati said:


> Lalit





No problem. Here is a link to a SDA decoy who does protection sports and breeds APBT's. He has some videos up that might give you an idea of how they work. He also competes in ring(not sure which one). 

http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/86517938/powermouthpitbulls/Site/home.html


----------



## Michael Joubert (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's a nice little female I owned.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS_YAjFI8vA&feature=youtube_gdata_player 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Pits that do good Protectin or any other kind of work are not hard to find. You can check out 2 pretty good ones in the K9Pro Sports Hallof Champions here, http://k9prosportsonline.com/hoc.html go to the first and last trophy cups look for Bomber & Bugsy


----------



## Gus Pineda (Jul 2, 2013)

I have seen several good ones in the local protection sport trials, definitely not a rare occurence. Just a matter of working a few and you'll quickly find they respond pretty well.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

are you talking about bite sports or protection dogs?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

Diane Jessup has this opinion of Pit bull terrier being a , or , can be trained as a schutzhund dog but not a real defense dog like other protection or guardian breeds as she descibes .

Below is link to her opinion -- http://www.workingpitbull.com/ManBitersAttackDogsSchutzhund.htm

Lalit


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lalit Dukkipati said:


> Diane Jessup has this opinion of Pit bull terrier being a , or , can be trained as a schutzhund dog but not a real defense dog like other protection or guardian breeds as she descibes .
> 
> Below is link to her opinion -- http://www.workingpitbull.com/ManBitersAttackDogsSchutzhund.htm
> 
> Lalit


that is her opinion. many people would agree, and many people would disagree. There are certainly very stable pitbulls that can be trained for it that are not "attack" dogs, or shy, nervy, unsound, growly, or aggressive dogs by nature..


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> that is her opinion. many people would agree, and many people would disagree. There are certainly very stable pitbulls that can be trained for it that are not "attack" dogs, or shy, nervy, unsound, growly, or aggressive dogs by nature..


Are you saying that there are pitbulls that can be trained for real protection work or are you saying that there are pitbulls that can be trained for sports like schutzhund ?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lalit Dukkipati said:


> Are you saying that there are pitbulls that can be trained for real protection work or are you saying that there are pitbulls that can be trained for sports like schutzhund ?


yes


----------

